# [App] Battery Monitor



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Battery Monitor by Simmo (Updated for Galaxy Nexus), now uses API level 15 (ICS) - Version 9.5+

Link to Android Market: Battery Monitor (includes screenshots).















Text-based battery % icon in notification bar and home screen widget.

Auto-starts on system reboot.

Changelog (Android 3.0 - 4.0.3, API 11+):

Version 9.9 - Added invisible icon option.
Version 9.8 - Fixed bug only seen at first run.
Version 9.7 - Simplified Application Interface.
Version 9.6 - Battery usage fix for Android 4.0.
Version 9.5 - Updated for Android 4.0 (ICS).

Changelog (Android 2.3):

Version 9.4 - Fixed bugs and tweaked layout.
Version 9.3 - Customized button background.
Version 9.2 - Update to new user interface.
Version 9.1 - Fixed bug with 2nd-init ROM's.
Version 9.0 - 1% level changes for everyone.

- Simmo


----------



## scary alien (Jun 25, 2011)

Simmo, good to see you again!

Nice update to your app...good to see its ICS compatible (gotta work on mine now, LOL--you're making me look bad














).

Cheers!
-SA


----------

